# Islamorada Kayak Tarpon



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

A full report is coming but I thought I would share the highlight of my trip...=)


----------



## Sleepingfish (Mar 16, 2010)

Sweet, I cant wait to do that, my wife and I are heading that way in April. When do you go?


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

That is very, very sweet!!! Congrats on quite an accomplishment.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Sleepingfish said:


> Sweet, I cant wait to do that, my wife and I are heading that way in April. When do you go?


We went this past week, the fish are just now moving in, it was my first time down there and I can promise not my last.


----------



## scaly neck (Jul 19, 2009)

way to go....thanks for the pic


----------



## NICHOLAS (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats! Makes me want to go back bad!


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice job! I'm still waiting on a money shot. Seems like all I can jump are gaints LOL!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

You really know how to make someone jealous. Congrats Linda :notworthy:


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Way to land the big one, Linda!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great job Linda! Congrats


----------

